# Is there a dual-boot howto anywhere?



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I see CM are able to dual-boot, so it's obviously possible, but I am yet to find any clear instructions. Does anyone have a dual-boot howto (or a link to one)?


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

deleted


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

SRGaudio said:


> deleted


Deleted? What does that mean?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

He wants his post to be removed

You will not find a way to dual-boot cm7 until an alpha is released
There are tutorials somewhere to dual-boot with ubuntu and webos but ubuntu is still very buggy as far as I know

What are you trying to dual-boot with?
Please list both OS's


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I understand the Ubuntu is running in a chroot environment - i.e. 'on top of' WebOS

I have my TouchPad now and I'm ready to play, but I do not want to brick it (yet). What I would like to do is keep WebOS as the primay OS, but be able to load a seperate (stock standard) Linux kernel and initrd. ljesterl has indicated he is running U-Boot, but I think he needs to have the TouchPad plugged into has computer to do so. I suppose it is not critical right now that dual-boot is done without the TouchPad plugged in, but WebOS should boot cleanly from power-up normally.

Ulitimately, I want to dual-boot (without having to plug in) between WebOS and a vanilla Linux kernel + LFS (Linux from Scratch) OS (and possibly triple-boot into Android)


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't suppose anybody has played with using resizefat to make space available for the ubuntu chroot environment? I'm too lazy to use meta-doctor because it means backing everything up and then putting it back on, and I'm afraid of manually messing with the partition table due to brick potential.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

calris said:


> I understand the Ubuntu is running in a chroot environment - i.e. 'on top of' WebOS
> 
> I have my TouchPad now and I'm ready to play, but I do not want to brick it (yet). What I would like to do is keep WebOS as the primay OS, but be able to load a seperate (stock standard) Linux kernel and initrd. ljesterl has indicated he is running U-Boot, but I think he needs to have the TouchPad plugged into has computer to do so. I suppose it is not critical right now that dual-boot is done without the TouchPad plugged in, but WebOS should boot cleanly from power-up normally.
> 
> Ulitimately, I want to dual-boot (without having to plug in) between WebOS and a vanilla Linux kernel + LFS (Linux from Scratch) OS (and possibly triple-boot into Android)


I don't know of any tutorials but if you know about recoveries or boot managers you can mod uboot to allow dual boots without a pc
the only reason he is plugged in is to either issue commands or for that new BS safety feature that requires a charge to do anything


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> ...you can mod uboot to allow dual boots without a pc...


That is what I'm talking about 

I finally have my TouchPad and downloaded NovaTerm/NovaCom and the SDK last night, so I now have root access and access to bootie - Now I just need to find out what U-Boot patches are needed and how to run it - I am thinking that:
- U-Boot can be loaded into memory and executed from Bootie
- U-Boot can load and execute WebOS
- U-Boot could be copied onto the TouchPad iNAND and the Bootie environment changed to load U-Boot instead of WebOS
- U-Boot could monitor a hardware input (say the 'Volume Down' button) and load an alternate OS instead of WebOS

This will be my focus - Hopefully one day I can then get rid of Bootie entirely and have U-Boot as the main bootloader


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Let me know, I only know what I know from speculation until I can test for myself :/


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

calris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see CM are able to dual-boot, so it's obviously possible, but I am yet to find any clear instructions. Does anyone have a dual-boot howto (or a link to one)?


its not completed the Developers are working on it contact them if you want in.


----------

